# Softkey Vibration



## abenation (Aug 2, 2012)

I swear I have used the search button both in the forums and google and can't seem to find an answer. Does anyone know how or which system file to edit to change the softkey vibration duration or strength? I'm using an AOSP rom if that makes any difference. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

